# Buying Chinese money BEFORE leaving U.S.



## Cruiser Too (Oct 31, 2005)

I briefly surfed the web searching for sites that sell currencies....
Didn't find any that dealt with Chinese currencies   

Does anyone know of any sites ?

TIA...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Chinese Currency*

Doug,

Try
http://www.ordercurrency.com/

Richard


----------



## Cruiser Too (Nov 1, 2005)

*Thank You* Richard !!!   

Next question:

What is the Chinese pronounciation for "Yuan Renminbi" ???
(Shanghain'ese and Peking'ese)

I was shocked to find out that the American pronounciation of "Euro" is significantly different to the Spanish and Portuguese pronounciation !   

So much so that when I was asked for "Two Euros" by a sales clerk, in Portugal, I mis-undersood the request.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Chinese Language*

Doug,

Here's a start
http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/china/language/teach.htm

Richard


----------



## Jya-Ning (Nov 2, 2005)

Is there a big exchange difference?  I usually exchanged at the local airport.  Don't quite sure if it still needed, but if you exchange at airport, ask the exchanger how to tell if one is fake one.

Jya-Ning

By the way I believe "Yuan" or "Renminbi" is the pronounciation for dollar (Peking'ese)


----------



## Cruiser Too (Nov 17, 2005)

MULTIZ321 said:
			
		

> Doug,
> 
> Here's a start
> http://afe.easia.columbia.edu/china/language/teach.htm



Thanks Richard !!!!!


----------

